# Billing for medical records review



## AngelaMehl

My physician wants me to bill for 30 minutes of medical records review.  Metlife said they would pay him to do so.  

What would be the appropriate CPT code to bill for this service?

Thank you.

Angela Chapman, CPC


----------



## SherryMiller

If he is reviewing the records and providing them with a report, I'd  use CPT 99080 for the services.


----------



## AngelaMehl

Thank you Sherry!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## mitchellde

for 30 minutes of record review it would be 99358 filling out forms is 99080


----------



## AngelaMehl

mitchellde said:


> for 30 minutes of record review it would be 99358 filling out forms is 99080



Is there a V code for reviewing medical records?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Invoice MetLife directly*

I wouldn't code this with 99358, as there is no indication this is directly related to any E/M service.

I would simply invoice the requesting entity (in this case MetLife, but frequently it's an attorney's office) for the physician's time and report. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## AngelaMehl

*ICD-9 Code for reviewing medical records*

What is the appropriate V code, if any, to use in conjunction with the CPT code for 1 hour of reviewing medical records?


----------



## ajs

AngelaChapman said:


> What is the appropriate V code, if any, to use in conjunction with the CPT code for 1 hour of reviewing medical records?



The V codes are for indicating a patient or someone related to the patient encountered services with a physician.  You just make up a dummy code if you must have a dx code to bill out for the record review.  We used to use 000.0 Misc for situations like this.


----------



## kevbshields

I would use V68.89, as this is housed with v-codes for expert testimony, issue of repeat prescriptions, issuance of medical certificates, etc.  This should also be something that is already "built" into your PM system and/or EHR.


----------

